# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Αχάτης γκρί με κόκκινο

## mairi

παιδια πηρα πριν μια εβδομαδα ενα καναρινι γκρι (σταχτυ) με λιγο κοκκινο γυρω απο τα ματια και πολυ ελαχιστο στις φτερουγες. απο κατω στην κοιλια ειναι ασπρο. νομιζω ειναι αχατης! (ειμαι ασχετη απο ρατσες, αλλα νομιζω ετσι μου το ειπαν). αυτα κελαιδανε καλα;! απο τη μερα που το πηρα κανει ενα συγκεκριμενο μονοτονο κελαηδιμα κ στο τελος δυνατα πιου πιου πιου. αυτο αραγε θα αλλαξει η ετσι θα κανει συνεχεια;; συγνωμη αν ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση μου, αλλα το ερωτευτηκα μολις το ειδα γι'αυτο και το πηρα, αλλα θα ηθελα να μου κελαιδαει κιολας!

----------


## 11panos04

Μαρια,βαλε σε παρακαλω αν σου ειναι ευκολο μια φωτογραφια του,γιατι,αν ειναι αχατης,σαν αχατης ειναι διμορφικο πουλι.Δηλαδη αρσενικο απο θηλυκο εχουν διαφορετικη κατανομη χρωματων,και θα καταλαβουμε αρχικα αν οντως ειναι αρσενικο,γιατι τα θηλυκα..δε ''λενε''...

Τουλαχιστον μια φωτογραφια προφιλ,αφάς,κι ολοκληρο το πουλι.

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

Μαρία εδώ μπορείς να βρεις φωτογραφίες από πολλά πουλιά που ίσως σε βοηθήσουν. Για ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ εννοείς αυτά τα πουλάκια??

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BA%CF%8C

----------


## mairi

ναι παιδια τετοιο ειναι. δεν ξερω να βαλω φωτο αλλα θα προσπαθησω!ειναι σαν το τεταρτο στη φωτο, μονο που οι μαυρες γραμμες δεν ειναι τοσο εντονες κ το κοκκινο γυρω απο τα ματια δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο κοκκινο. κατα τ'αλλα ομως εχει ακριβως τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα!στα ιδια σημεια ειναι τα χρωματα..

----------


## Oneiropagida

Mairi ίσως να σε βοηθήσει αυτό: πως ανεβάζω φώτο ..???

----------


## mitsman

Φωτο??/

----------


## mairi

παιδια σημερα το γυρισα κ πηρα ενα σκουφατο που επισης μου αρεσει πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!ευχομαι αυτο να κελαιδαει... επισης ηθελα να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο. εγω το βραδυ τα βγαζω εξω στη βεραντα για να λιαστουν κ λιγο, κ το βραδυ τα βαζω μεσα.απο το πετ ομως μου ειπαν πως ειναι λαθος κ πως πρεπει να τα εχω η μεσα η εξω ε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο κ ισως γι'αυτο να μην κελαιδησε κ το αλλο.εχει σχεση αυτο;;

----------


## 11panos04

Καλα σου επαν στο πετ σοπ.Κοιτα..Η συχνη μετακινηση δεν κανει καλο,αλλα ανθρωπος ειμαι,καταλαβαινω, πχ, θελεις να βγαλεις το κλουβακισ το μπαλκονι, να δει φως,να παρει αερα,να πει και λιγο ...Καλυτερα το καλοκαιρι αυτο. Τωρα,βαλ το καπου μεσα. Επισης, δε λενε ολα με το που τα φερεις στο σπιτι. Μπορει να πουν σε μια ωρα,μπορει και σε μια εβδομαδα.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ να ρωτησεις σε τι περιβαλλον (εσωτερικο ή εξωτερικο ) μεγαλωσε το πουλακι και σε τι περιβαλλον εστω ηταν τους 3 τελευταιους μηνες .αν ειναι για καιρο στο πετ σοπ να μην το εχεις εξω και σαφως να μην το μετακινεις αλλα να διαλεξεις θεση στο εσωτερικο που να δεχεται καποιες λιγες ωρες της ημερας φως (το ιδανικο) .ισως να το βγαζεις ελαχιστο χρονο σε πολυ ζεστες μερες με ηλιο και χωρις ρευματα αερα.σιγουρα η σταθερη θεση βοηθα την προσαρμογη ενος πουλιου ωστε να αισθανθει ασφαλες και  να αρχισει να κελαηδα .επισης ο φωτισμος και η ροη νερου  ή το ακουσμα μουσικης (οχι με μεγαλη ενταση ) βοηθα στο να παρει ενα πουλι μπροστα !

----------


## mairi

οκ!!αυτο εκανα τωρα. το ενα το εχω μεσα διπλα σε ενα μεγαλο παραθυρο κ το αλλο το εχω εξω σε περιοχη που δεν πιανει ποτε αερα κ με κατεβασμενη την τεντα στο μπαλκονι. μονο αργα το βραδυ το βαζω μεσα γιατι εξω οσο να'ναι εχει ψυχρα.αλλα πρωι πρωι το ξαναπαω στον τοπο του! βρε παιδια το σκουφατο ειναι καλο σαν πουλι; το πηρα αυτο το κλασσικο χρωμα το πρασινωπο με μαυρο κ λιγο κιτρινο αλλα χτες που το ειδε ενας θειος μου που ασχολειται με πουλια, μου ειπε γιατι δεν το πηρα μονοχρωμο!εχει καποια διαφορα;!

----------


## 11panos04

Μην κολλας σ αυτα Μαρια...Με το καλο το πουλακι αν αρχισει να λεει κιολας.Ποικιλιες χρωματικες των γκλοστερ εχουν εξελιχθει ε σημειο που να βλεπεις πολλα χρωματα των καναρινιων χρωματος στα γκλοστερ,αν και λενε οτι το καθαρο,ατοφιο ας το πω ετσι(πώς ττ αλεω ο ατιμος ωρες-ωρες) ειναι πρασινου χρωματος,οποτε κι εδω πας πολυ καλα,χαχα.

Δεν ειναι μονο το κρυο που πρεπει να το παιρνεις μεσα το βραδυ.Δεν ξερω πόσο ψηλα ειναι ο οροφος ή ποσο μεγαλη η βεραντα,αλλα υπαρχουν παντα νυκτοβιοι κινδυνοι,διποδοι,τετραποδο  ι κι ιπταμενοι...

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

> Δεν ειναι μονο το κρυο που πρεπει να το παιρνεις μεσα το βραδυ.Δεν ξερω πόσο ψηλα ειναι ο οροφος ή ποσο μεγαλη η βεραντα,αλλα υπαρχουν παντα νυκτοβιοι κινδυνοι,διποδοι,τετραποδο  ι κι ιπταμενοι...



Ποσο δικιο εχει ο Παναγιωτης!

----------


## mairi

εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν κινδυνο απο κατι στο μπαλκονι.ειμαι στον δευτερο οροφο κ το κλουβι σε γωνια της βεραντας κρεμασμενο απο το ταβανι.το κρυο το βραδυ ειναι το προβλημα γι'αυτο το βαζω μεσα.δεν νομιζω τωρα να του δημιουργησω ψυχολογικο που ειναι ολη μερα εξω κ το βραδυ μεσα;;τι να πω...εχω μπερδευτει!

----------


## 11panos04

Η αληθεια Μαρια ειναι οτι και τα πουλια εχουν το χαρακτηρα τους.Μπορει καθε μερα ενα πουλακι να το μπαινοβγαζεις και να μην παθει τιποτα,μπορει να του αλλαξεις μια φορα μερος ή κλουβι και να σταματησει να λεει ή ακομη και να αρρωστησει.Σα να λεμε,εχουν κι αυτα τη ψυχολογια τους,κι ενω υπαρχει κλαδος νομιζω πτηνοπαθολογιας,δεν υπαρχει πτηνοψυχολογιας,χαχα.Επειδ  η ομως,με τοσα που μπορει να συμβουν,με τοσες περιποιησεις,και τοσα...δεν ξερω κι εγω τί,θα καταληξουμε στο τελος εμεις να θελουμε ψυχολογο,λιγα και βασικα ειναι τα καλα.

Κατ αρχας,οταν εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις πρωτον,αγρια ζωα(κουκουβαγιες,καρακαξες  ,γερακια κλπ) και παγαπόντικα διποδα(δλδ κλεφτρονια),που με μακρια κονταρια και γαντζο κατεβαζουν τα κλουβια απ τα μπαλκονια,με τον ιδιο τροπο που κλεβουν τα ρουχα κ τα χαλια απ τα καγκελα,ποτέ δε θα εισαι σιγουρη.Και δε θα παιζεις με τις πιθανοτητες.Ο τι καλυτερο μπορεις κι ανθρωπινως δυνατο,καν το.Εγω θα σου λεγα,κι εκει που το χεις κρεμασμενο,κανε οπως εγω στα κλουβια,με πλαστικο πλεγμα,ενα που θα καπακωνει στο κλουβι,και να το κρεμας ετσι.Αν θελεις,μπορω να σου δειξω φωτο με γερακι,μερα μεσημερι,κατω απο βεραντα,με κατεβασμενη τεντα,πανω στα καναρινια,με τον ανθρωπο στα δυο μετρα.Αν αυτο σου φαινεται παραξενο,να σου πω οτι εγω ημουν ενας απ αυτους,που στεκομουν στο ενα μετρο σχεδον,χτυπιομουν σαν τρελος κι αυτο εκανε σα να μην ημουν εκει.Ο τι αλλο χρειαστεις,εδω ειμαστε,για να σε βοηθησουμε,και αν ειναι το πρωτο σου πουλακι,ρωτα καλυτερα απ την αρχη ο τι θες.Πολλοι εχουμε παθει πραγματα απιθανα,καπως τα αντιμετωπισαμε,ισως αν τα ξερεις απο πριν,μπορεσεις να τα αποφυγεις.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ περαν της οποιας προφυλαξης  ( που αν δεν εχεις τεντα που να μην δινει ορατοτητα απο ψηλα ειναι πληρως απαραιτητη ) για να το βαζεις το βραδυ μεσα πρεπει να το φερνεις οταν εχει κοιμηθει (για να μην παρατηρει την αλλαγη καθημερινα ) και σε χωρο οχι πολυ πιο ζεστο ,γιατι κατα τον ιδιο τροπο πρεπει να το βγαζεις εξω επισης πολυ νωρις το πρωι που εξω κανει παγωνια .οι αλλαγες θερμοκρασιας σιγουρα ειναι οτι χειροτερο .απο την αλλη αν το πουλι ειχε απο οριν συνηθισει εξω μονο τοτε η λυση θα ηταν (παντα λαμβανοντας μετρα προστασιας απο αρπακτικα ) να το εχεις συνεχως εκει .αλλα πουλια που ερχονται απο εκτροφες του εξωτερικου σε πετσοπαδικα ειναι συνηθισμενα σε εσωτερικο χωρο .γνωμη μου ειναι να ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο και την ανοιξη οταν κοψει το κρυο την νυχτα να το προσαρμοσεις σιγα σιγα στον εξωτερικο

----------


## yannis37

Μαίρη,.....τα καναρίνια αντέχουν από λίγο πάνω απο 0 εως λίγο κάτω απο 40 .....ποιος ο λόγος να έχεις μέσα τα πουλάκια?
 Μην νομίζεις οτι κρυώνουν όπως εμείς....αντιθετως έβαλες το πουλί διπλα από το παράθυρο να το χτυπάνε όλα τα ρευματα που δεν κάνει.
το βράδυ να αφήνεις τα πουλιά εκει που ειναι ολη την μέρα ....μονο αν δεις οτι το βράδυ παει να πεσει κάτω απο 5 βαθμους να το βαζεις μεσα.

----------


## pol

> παιδια σημερα το γυρισα κ πηρα ενα σκουφατο που επισης μου αρεσει πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!ευχομαι αυτο να κελαιδαει... επισης ηθελα να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο. εγω το βραδυ τα βγαζω εξω στη βεραντα για να λιαστουν κ λιγο, κ το βραδυ τα βαζω μεσα.απο το πετ ομως μου ειπαν πως ειναι λαθος κ πως πρεπει να τα εχω η μεσα η εξω ε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο κ ισως γι'αυτο να μην κελαιδησε κ το αλλο.εχει σχεση αυτο;;


Πολύ γρήγορα πέρασε ο έρωτας σου με το πρώτο πουλάκι.Το κράτησες 9 μέρες και το ξεφορτώθηκες επειδή δεν κελαιδουσέ έτσι όπως θα ήθελες......
Αχάτης γκρί με κόκκινο											παιδια πηρα πριν μια εβδομαδα ενα καναρινι γκρι (σταχτυ) με λιγο κοκκινο γυρω απο τα ματια και πολυ ελαχιστο στις φτερουγες. απο κατω στην κοιλια ειναι ασπρο. νομιζω ειναι αχατης! (ειμαι ασχετη απο ρατσες, αλλα νομιζω ετσι μου το ειπαν). αυτα κελαιδανε καλα;! απο τη μερα που το πηρα *κανει ενα συγκεκριμενο μονοτονο κελαηδιμα κ στο τελος δυνατα πιου πιου πιου*. αυτο αραγε θα αλλαξει η ετσι θα κανει συνεχεια;; συγνωμη αν ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση μου, αλλα *το ερωτευτηκα μολις το ειδα* γι'αυτο και το πηρα, αλλα θα ηθελα να μου κελαιδαει κιολας!

----------


## 11panos04

Συγγνωμη που δεν το ειπα πριν,αλλα τωρα το παρατηρησα.Αν ηθελες ενα πουλακι που να κελαιδα,και δεν υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα να αγορασεις αλλο,μαλλον καλα εκανες και το πηγες πισω,γιατι οπως το περιγραφεις,ακουγεται μαλλον για θηλυκο αχατη,και τα θηλυκα ως γνωστον δε φημιζονται για τις τραγουδιστικες τους δυνατοτητες.Μαλλον για τα γλυκα τους μάτια...

Φιλικα

----------


## panos70

Φαντασου να περασεις απο το πετ ξανα για τροφη  και ο αχατης μωσαικο να ξεσκιζετε στο κελαηδεμα,βλεπω να τον ξαναερωτευεσαι ,αλλοι ψαχνουν αχατη και δεν βρισκουν......

----------

